# How is Regal labs dnp



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Any feedback on this lab, are they decent?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Only lab I know still doing dnp, I know couple lads used the dnp off them and been happy with it.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

only just heard of it, was pondering using dnp for a while now for my cut but TM gone and i know they were well spoken of, so mind field trying to find a good solid brand readily available like TM was.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I am using it now, it's legit, I am sweating and lethargic 24/7 on 400mg


----------

